# FV-1 output level on various PCB’s



## Jbanks (Feb 2, 2020)

I built the D3lay a couple years ago, which runs on a FV-1 platform. I swap out various EEPROM’s. The signal is always very quiet when maxed out volume regardless of the wet/dry mix value.

I later built the USB version of the FV-1. I noticed the level problem is totally solved now and I no longer have level loss.

I’m building a reverb for a friend and want to use this Radium Springs Reverb chip settings.

Does anyone know if the FV-1 USB PCB is the only one that has fixed the volume issue. It’s currently sold out. If I buy one of the reverb PCB that run FV-1, have people had issues with the level? Not sure how long the wait will be for the USB version to come back.

thanks


----------



## p_wats (Feb 3, 2020)

I have a few of the older FV-1 boards and have never had a volume issue. Maybe double check your components?


----------



## Jbanks (Feb 3, 2020)

p_wats said:


> I have a few of the older FV-1 boards and have never had a volume issue. Maybe double check your components?


Ok, that’s another thought I had. I just thought I read somewhere when the USB came out that PedalPCB said something about a volume level fix.


----------



## phi1 (Feb 3, 2020)

I built one of the older Arachnid boards (100k mix pot).  I've since built the USB dev board, as well as the newer (2019) version of arachnid and pythagorus (which the radium springs uses).

To my ears, on the old arachnid, when the mix is in the middle of the sweep, the output is quieter compared to when the mix is max or min. However, even with the mix at 50%, I have no problem getting unity with the vol knob around 3 oclock.  To my ears, the FV-1 dev board behaves similarly.  And, it uses the same type of blend circuit as the old arachnid (using a 100k mix pot).  

The new version of the arachnid and pythagorus configure the mix knob differently (it uses a 10k pot, but it is set up differently).  To my ears, the output volume is consistent across the sweep of the mix pot.  So, I think you'll have no trouble with a new pythagorus or arachnid board.

I keep saying "to my ears" because my results don't exactly match what you're describing.

Also, personally, for what it's worth, I like the Spatialist Reverb Patches more than the radium springs for reverb (although if you want spring and trem together, radium is the ticket).


----------



## TheToneGeek (Mar 19, 2020)

@Jbanks - I also built a Radium Springs Pythagoras V2 board and having the same weird mix levels past 2 o'clock. The reverb will be pretty decent but anything beyond that will really fade the total wet volume output. I thought it was just me! I'm kinda bummed tho because this was not a cheap build by comparison. Were there any end-user fixes that can be implemented? I'll keep searching the forum as well.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 19, 2020)

Looks like the V3 board has the better mix control.  Post the V2 build doc here and I'll tell you how to increase the volume.


----------



## TheToneGeek (Mar 21, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Looks like the V3 board has the better mix control.  Post the V2 build doc here and I'll tell you how to increase the volume.



Thank you for offering your assistance. I opened a thread here https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/pythagoras-v2-to-v3-conversions-radium-springs.2575/ about the topic. Interestingly, the board I have seems to have one less resistor than the v3 board? I posted the pic of the v2 documentation I printed out at the time I purchased my board which the PedalPCB admin is looking into also. Happy to have an extra set of eyes on this one. Thank you in advance! - Ryan


----------



## boctok (Jun 27, 2020)

I just finished building the D3lay and I noticed that the output is very faint even with volume maxed out no matter where the mix is. Not sure which version of the board it is. This is from my order - Pythagoras PCB (PCB080) x 1, D3lay EEPROM (6-3-2) x 1, Spin FV-1 IC (Pre-Soldered) (6-1-4S) x 1. Not sure what the deal is.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jun 27, 2020)

Start a troubleshooting thread in the forum for it, post good pictures!


----------

